# Does teething make puppies act weird?



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I just had a quick question since I'm new to being a puppy mom and all that.

Cooper's been doing really well, and he's finally beginning to lose some teeth! I checked his mouth this morning and noticed he was missing two of his top front teeth. I'm assuming he swallowed them since they were nowhere to be found.

Over the past week or so, he's been waking up about an hour and a half earlier than he usually does. His last potty break is at 10:30 and he's been waking up around 7 AM, but recently he's been getting up earlier and earlier each morning and now he's waking up at 5:30 AM barking and crying x.x When I let him out I just put him on my bed and let him chew his bone, which he is content with doing until 7 when I actually wake up for the day. 

Could this waking up earlier have anything to do with the fact that he's teething? Maybe he's uncomfortable and gets woken up and can't go back to sleep? I have a bone in his crate for him but he doesn't seem to be interested in it; he just wants up on my bed at 5:30 and is content with either sleeping or chewing on his bone until I get up. While I don't mind this, I'd rather him just sleep until 7 AM or at least 6:30 AM.

Another thing is that he's been more tired during the day as of late. He's usually full of energy and running around and playing with me or my other dog, but now he just plays for 5-10 minutes and then plops down, exhausted. He also doesn't want to go for his walks and it takes some coaxing to even bring him down the street with me. I take 3 20-25 minute walks a day with him but recently they've been cut down to 10 minutes cause he doesn't want to go too far.

It's also been super super hot as of late, so I'm wondering if the hot weather has something to do with his tiredness as well. 

Any help would be appreciated! x.x


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I think it's a mix of teething and the heat. Kaizer was really uncomfortable during his teething phase and would wake up earlier than usual too and just seemed tired all the time. Give Cooper some ice cubes, it'll help numb his gums for a little and might cool him down some.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> I think it's a mix of teething and the heat. Kaizer was really uncomfortable during his teething phase and would wake up earlier than usual too and just seemed tired all the time. Give Cooper some ice cubes, it'll help numb his gums for a little and might cool him down some.


Cooper LOVES ice cubes and when I'm able to supervise him I soak a big washcloth in water and freeze it. He doesn't seem to enjoy the washcloth for too long though, maybe five or so minutes until he gets uninterested. 

Do you recommend me giving him crushed ice or just the entire cube? I've been giving him the entire cube but when he was smaller he used to suck on them; now he just chomps and chews on them which I feel could be dangerous and crack his teeth.


----------



## JillD (Apr 14, 2016)

Krissi2197 said:


> I just had a quick question since I'm new to being a puppy mom and all that.
> 
> Cooper's been doing really well, and he's finally beginning to lose some teeth! I checked his mouth this morning and noticed he was missing two of his top front teeth. I'm assuming he swallowed them since they were nowhere to be found.
> 
> ...


I am going to read for advice too. Gracie has gone CRAZY teething. She has lost 6 teeth and has several loose. She is also getting her very back molars in. Ugh. She has completely reverted to land shark phase. She has had more puppy "time outs" this week than in the last several weeks. She is chewing everyone and everything and has forgotten the words "no" and "leave it". Ugh. I can't wait for this teething thing to be over. I haven't noticed any decrease in activity level. If anything she is more active as she can't seem to settle.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

We're in Florida and dory sleeps a lot! It's hot, I don't blame her.

I'd assume the waking earlier is associated with teething. We give Dory big ice cubes to chew on and she's entertained for several minutes.. She loves them! Poor Bay can't have them because the super cold stuff instantly makes her vomit. Ugh.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

Cedar is also growing new teeth but I haven't noticed his sleeping patterns changing. He has calmed down a bit though from his earlier crazy activeness. Where before we went on 3 half hour outings/sniffings a day, he has had just two for a while. He's still super energetic at the dog park though. I also don't want to walk him too long because then it's more of trying to keep him away from eating stones.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

JillD said:


> I am going to read for advice too. Gracie has gone CRAZY teething. She has lost 6 teeth and has several loose. She is also getting her very back molars in. Ugh. She has completely reverted to land shark phase. She has had more puppy "time outs" this week than in the last several weeks. She is chewing everyone and everything and has forgotten the words "no" and "leave it". Ugh. I can't wait for this teething thing to be over. I haven't noticed any decrease in activity level. If anything she is more active as she can't seem to settle.


Yes Cedar too! Reverted to landshark phase and has more puppy time outs. ARGH! Cedar still listens to no and no biting and leave it but not immediately and will try again in about 5 seconds.


----------



## Heydear (May 7, 2016)

Molly is also teething. Her sleeping pattern has not changed, but I wish she would learn how to sleep in....at least to 5:30. First wake up call is at 4:50 am. We give Molly bully sticks to help the teething, the stinky ones. My husband bought her a 30" bully stick that is about half way gone already.
I think Molly is in a preteen stage, she has selective memory and hearing, giving us a confused look when asked to sit and down.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

You may want to check out the ChilliBone. It is a canvas type of fabric covering over what I guess is spun poly material. You get it wet and put it into its baggie and freeze it. My pup loves to chew it. Pretty cheap like $5 on Amazon


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

It looks like he's having somewhat loose stools with some mucus in them now too... Does teething cause digest upsets? It only happened once this morning and his second stool of the day was fine.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Krissi2197 said:


> It looks like he's having somewhat* loose stools with some mucus* in them now too... Does teething cause digest upsets? It only happened once this morning and his second stool of the day was fine.


We've seen that with our pups from time to time. It seems to usually coincide with it being really hot out and ice-cubes. Or, too many ice-cubes?


----------



## JillD (Apr 14, 2016)

CedarFurbaby said:


> Yes Cedar too! Reverted to landshark phase and has more puppy time outs. ARGH! Cedar still listens to no and no biting and leave it but not immediately and will try again in about 5 seconds.


Gracie too.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Krissi2197 said:


> Cooper LOVES ice cubes and when I'm able to supervise him I soak a big washcloth in water and freeze it. He doesn't seem to enjoy the washcloth for too long though, maybe five or so minutes until he gets uninterested.
> 
> Do you recommend me giving him crushed ice or just the entire cube? I've been giving him the entire cube but when he was smaller he used to suck on them; now he just chomps and chews on them which I feel could be dangerous and crack his teeth.


No he should be fine. Kaizer's had ice cubes and they've never impacted his teeth at all. He chews them too.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

The thing I have used withl my dogs when they have been teething is raw carrots. Stick them in the freezer for about 10 minutes and then give them to your dogs. Dogs usually love carrots, they are good for them (and low in calories) and because they are cold and hard they give the dog something soothing to chew on. I don't recommend using baby carrots for this. They are too small to last for any length of time. Use regular carrots instead. Soft stools have been common for me with teething dogs but also common when it is really hot as they drink so much more.water.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

It has been really hot the past two weeks and I do give him a good amount of ice cubes a day. That may be the case.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Interesting on the hot weather and water correlation to soft stools....have not noticed that in my case. We get days, like yesterday, at 103 F so there is some heat! The dogs are in the shade, in the pool or in the house though, given the hot weather.

Second the frozen carrots.


----------

